# Worming before kidding?



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I know I should worm by doe after she kids but should I worm her before too? I've read in a few places where people worm with Sulmet or Albon a few weeks prior?

She is due in 3 weeks and is doing really well. Just wondering as a precaution? I have Ivomec and Sulmet on hand.

Thanks!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Sulmet and Albon that you mention are not wormers. They are treatments for cocci which is a parasite but not a worm. 

I see no reason to treat with them or a wormer prekidding at this point. I would have a fecal done after kidding to see if she has worms or cocci outbreak and treat as necessary.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

If she has a overload now them yes you should treat but only if she has a overload IMO.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If she does not need to be treated for cocci or worms...then there's no reason to do so. Before or after. Overusing dewormers and cocci treatments can cause more harm then good and can eventually cause immunity towards the treatments.

Some breeders always deworm after kidding, I personally don't see a need for this IF the doe doesn't have a worm load going on. If she does, then treat after kidding as needed. And it never hurts to get a fecal done if you think she needs deworming or cocci treatment. That way you can be for sure what you'll need to target and appy the right dewormer, accordingly. :thumb:


----------



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

Thank you. I know coccidia is a parasite but for some reason I always think about it in terms of worming. LOL no idea why. 

I don't like the idea of treating before they kid but I had read in a few places people did. Just wondering if it is common practice.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:thumb: Yeah... I wouldn't recommend deworming this close to kidding unless absolutely necessary.

Here's more information about coccidiosis...very good read: http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... sis06.html


----------

